# Chihuahua Photo Scavenger Hunt Contest



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I was thinking a contest/challenge would be fun. 


The winner will receive this collar for their chi:











Winner will pick the *color* and *size* of the collar, as well as the *name* and *one charm*, and will receive it approximately 2 weeks after the contest has ended (overseas will take a bit longer due to shipping times ).

Winner will also be entitled to a brand new siggy made by yours truly, of however many chihuahuas they have 

Now...for the contest...*you must submit 4 photos of your chihuahua*. 

Its no fun if you just submit photos you already have, the idea here is to spend some quality time with your chihuahua and "scavenge" for new photographs of them. _So it is highly recommended you take NEW photos of your chi for the contest_.

*Each photo must meet one of the following titles/captions, and all titles must be used, so you will have 4 photos, one Messy, one Sleepy, one Walking and one Nomming photo.* ONE chihuahua must be featured in ALL the pictures.

1) Messy
2) Sleepy
3) Walking
4) Nomming



Submissions will be accepted until August 18th. Submissions can be PM'd to me, posted in this thread or e-mailed to [email protected], with "Chi Photo Contest" in the subject line.

Once all submissions are received, I will create a poll, and voting will be open for one week so we can all vote on the chi that should win 

*Only one chi may be entered per household *

*Photos can not be "photoshopped". You can touch them up if you want, but it should be the original, unaltered photo otherwise *

The poll will be outside of chi people if I can find a place to host it, so that anyone can vote, e.g. your family, friends, etc.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah kristi this is such a cute idea!!!!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

What a cool idea! I have a feeling Chloe is going to be getting annoyed with me this weekend following her all around with my camera around my neck! LOL The messy photo is going to be a challenge for us though because she hasn't gotten messy herself yet - however she is great a creating a mess!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry what is Nomming ?


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

cool idea!!! should be an easy photo shoot with Chico...LOL.... after all he is Messy, Sleepy, likes to go on walks....and loves his Bully sticks.....lol


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

michele said:


> Sorry what is Nomming ?


Hehe "nomming" is the icanhascheezburger.com funny dog/cat pictures version of "eating". Its just a little more...goofy lol.

Here is a "nomming" example...










So....as you can see...it doesn't necessarily have to be your chi eating something, its just the concept of... "enthusiastic mouthing of an object"??


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Hehe "nomming" is the icanhascheezburger.com funny dog/cat pictures version of "eating". Its just a little more...goofy lol.
> 
> Here is a "nomming" example...
> 
> ...


Ahhhh thanks,Lily does that to the cat !


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

this is a great idea!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yayyyyyyyyyy Kristi!!! This will be fun!! And I ADORE that collar.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

whens the closing date or did i miss it


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

"Submissions will be accepted until *August 18th*. Submissions can be PM'd to me, posted in this thread or e-mailed to [email protected], with "Chi Photo Contest" in the subject line.
"


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

amandagalway said:


> whens the closing date or did i miss it


^^ What Jan said  So you have 2 weeks to take lots of fun pictures!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

that sounds fun! i might try to take some pics. do they all have to be of the same dog in each category?


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

this is great fun


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

elaina said:


> that sounds fun! i might try to take some pics. do they all have to be of the same dog in each category?


You can only enter 1 dog, so all the pictures have to be of the same dog  I thought about letting people use a different dog for each category if they wanted but it will be more fun to see "all the sides" of one dog I think, and a bit more challenging to get the photos


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Ooo yay! Great idea!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

ooo this will be very challenging. But, my girly needs that collar  lol


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cherper said:


> ooo this will be very challenging. But, my girly needs that collar  lol


We have a few and they are great lol. The sparkle makes me happy. Get snappin' photos!


----------



## devo (Jun 23, 2010)

cool I will give this a shot!


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

Oooh this looks like so much fun!!!!! I'm going to have to try and find the darn USB cable for the proper camera as my camera phone is not so great for this type of thing!

I think I will try and catch Pip for this, since she is more camera friendly than Elliot.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Can you elaborate a little on the "walking" one?


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

not that I would.... but I am assuming no 'photoshopped' pictures???


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cherper said:


> Can you elaborate a little on the "walking" one?


Mmm, your chi must be, in some way, engaged in the act of "walking". Pretty open for interpretation!



jan896 said:


> not that I would.... but I am assuming no 'photoshopped' pictures???



Ooo, no, no photoshopped pictures  I will update to clarify that LOL. Just good ol' regular shots. You can "touch them up" but they should be unaltered, if you know what I mean?


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

What would the messy one mean.I am not sure what you mean messy.
And then the walking you mean out on a walk outside?


----------



## Sundae (Jun 26, 2010)

How fun!! Great idea! I wish I wasn't bed-ridden I love any excuse to snap pics of Sundae


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Sweet this will be fun!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

FBRaRrN said:


> What would the messy one mean.I am not sure what you mean messy.
> And then the walking you mean out on a walk outside?


...It can be any manner of walking. It really is up for interpretation.

And messy...that's really up for interpretation, too! I wanted to pick things that left a little wiggle room, to see what people come up with.


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

Yay, this looks great! I'll try my best, but I'm not sure what I'll manage with Cin just having been spayed. Hopefully she'll be well enough!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Oh ok.Cool we will have to see.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

1 week and 1 day left to enter your photos!


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

thats a cool idea


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I decided to enter Quark as the dog for the Scavenger hunt!! 


1) Messy ( ripping the pillow apart BUSTED)









2) Sleeping ( Im so comfy Mom)









3) Walking ( look at me go !!)









4) Nomming ( Yummy mom I love this toy )


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> I decided to enter Quark as the dog for the Scavenger hunt!!
> 
> 
> 1) Messy ( ripping the pillow apart BUSTED)
> ...


Quark's pictures are PERFECT! Thanks for posting them here, to help anyone with questions get a better idea.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Such a fun idea! Ok, here are Brody's ...


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Brody, you are a very clever boy!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

omg that last one of brody is hysterical!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Alright guys, you only have til the middle of the week to enter...! We only have 3 entries so far, I will definitely still run the voting contest if that's all we get, it will just be much easier for one of them to win  

So enter your dogs! Details on how to enter are at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

C'mon chi ppl get those pics together!!!!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

1) Messy (Seriously this is as messy as Zoey gets lol)









2) Sleepy









3) Walking (Trying to carry a toy that is bigger than she is)









4) Nomming (On a rawhide bone)


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks CPRCHEETAH! I seriously love Zoey, she always makes me smile.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Daisy

Messy: Momma don't take my picture like this!









Sleepy: I goez sleep now. Okay? 









Walking: I know I saw something move!









Nomming: I'll get you Lily!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Uhm, why am I just seeing this thread?  I swear sometimes the "new post" option doesn't always work. Looks like we won't be able to participate since I don't have my laptop with my camera software on it (getting fixed & have no idea when it'll be ready). BUMMER!! What a great idea though & I'll be sure to look through the pics & vote when its time! Great idea Kristi!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

MChis said:


> Uhm, why am I just seeing this thread?  I swear sometimes the "new post" option doesn't always work. Looks like we won't be able to participate since I don't have my laptop with my camera software on it (getting fixed & have no idea when it'll be ready). BUMMER!! What a great idea though & I'll be sure to look through the pics & vote when its time! Great idea Kristi!!


Heather - bummer! I was dying to see what you came up with for this contest! But hey, now the rest of us can have a chance.... because your pics are ALWAYS SO DARN GOOD!!!!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

I'll be entering - as soon as I can get my final picture!


----------



## MsGramma (Jul 23, 2010)

*Bella*

Messy
View attachment 4888

Ohhh NO,Mom u caught me !

Walking
View attachment 4890

I a Big gil and I walk Myselp.

Sleeping
View attachment 4889

I sleep with one eye open to watch that CAT.

Nomming
View attachment 4891

I am saving the world one dirty flower at a time !!


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

What a great idea! I love the collar's they are fab!!! good luck everyone


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Heather - bummer! I was dying to see what you came up with for this contest! But hey, now the rest of us can have a chance.... because your pics are ALWAYS SO DARN GOOD!!!!


LOL...thank you. That is so sweet! But the thing is this contest is more about how you perceive the topics & what you capture than the actual photo itself. I sometimes lack the ability to think "outside the box" so it would actually have been a challenge for me! LOL But I'm having fun seeing what everyone else is doing and love all that has been posted so far!

I do love those collars. I have some leather/name collar bling for the first 3 of my pups...but they came in boring colors compared to the ones pictured here. SO...I'm gonna have to scope these new ones out.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Walking - 








"Everything alright in here?"

Nomming - 








"Yum! Tasty kitty!"

Messy - 








"Mess? What mess, Mom?"

Sleepy - 








"Mooooom let me sleep!!!"


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yay! One more day to enter...now we have a good number at least, but anyone else can enter up until midnight tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Yay! One more day to enter...now we have a good number at least, but anyone else can enter up until midnight tomorrow


YAY!!! There's still time!!! 

I will work on some new pictures of my little one to enter in the contest. This forum just gets better and better.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Ricky is never a messy guy but he loves toys








Ricky doing his strut








Ricky nomming on his squeeky monkey toy








Ok nap time


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Alright Chloe was not cooperating with me very well, but this is the best that I could do:

Walking:
She just finished her last round of shots so we are waiting before we actually go on a real walk, but here she is walking across the living room towards me.

"Whatca got there Mommy, is that a squeeky toy I hear?:









Messy:
"Mess! What mess? I didn't do anything - not perfect little me!"









Nomming:
"Mmmmm, I just love nomming on my rawhide chewy!"









Sleepy:

"Mommy please put that flashy thing away I'm sleepy!":


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Heh, love all the pics!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

yay I'm glad I still have time my camera died this morning just waiting for it to charge up b4 i start snapping then I'll enter ASAP!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

*NINJA*



*MESSY*

MOMMA I SWEARS IT WUZN'T ME I'S JUS TRYEN TO CLEAN IT UP!










NOMMING

MA WHAT IZ DIS thhhing? Can I taste hims?









SLEEPY

Zzzzzz....shhhhhhhhhh...Ninja's sleeeeeeping









WALKING 

MOMMA HURRYS UP YOU'LL NEVER GUESS WHAT'S OVA HERE'S


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Arghh!!! I missed out! Man that sucks! 

What a great idea Kristi..and I love, love, love the prizes!!!!! I so want to get a collar like that for my girls!

Good luck you guys!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

MisStingerRN said:


> Arghh!!! I missed out! Man that sucks!
> 
> What a great idea Kristi..and I love, love, love the prizes!!!!! I so want to get a collar like that for my girls!
> 
> Good luck you guys!


You've still got a couple of hours!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

LDMomma said:


> You've still got a couple of hours!


 Well, my camera is junk, the girls are sleeping, and there is only an hour and a half to try to get pics for each category that might stand a chance against what I've seen..lol. That's OK, I'll sit this one out and be happy for the winner...even though I covet the collar...lol,


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

how long is the voting going to be open for??


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> how long is the voting going to be open for??


Her post says 1 week


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

ok cool thanks so much I must have missed that I need to start campaigning my neighbours, friends and family to vote haha


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

chihuahuasloveme said:


> ok cool thanks so much i must have missed that i need to start campaigning my neighbours, friends and family to vote haha


cheater :d


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey it says it's open to family and friends so it's not cheating hehe


----------



## MsGramma (Jul 23, 2010)

Okay call Me Stupid but how do people vote ?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

MsGramma said:


> Okay call Me Stupid but how do people vote ?


I will create a voting poll, probably outside of CP, so people who are friends and family can vote to.

Contest is now closed -- I'll get all the pictures and voting ready over the next few days and post a link on the forum 

Thanks for all the fun pictures guys, I can't wait to see who wins!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Good Luck Everyone!!!!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Good luck!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, good luck to those that entered! So many cute pics!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Good Luck!!!


----------

